# tinitikis vs tinitiis



## niernier

What is "tinitikis"? Nabasa ko ito sa lyrics ng isang kanta. 

Bakit tinitikis pa rin ang isa't isa.

Akala ko _tinitiis _yung naririnig ko, pero nang mapanood ko sa MYX ang music video, _tinitikis _pala yun. Meron bang kinaibahan ang tinitikis sa tinitiis? Kung alam ninyo yung song, Tayong Dalawa ang title.


----------



## DotterKat

Oo, mayroon silang pagkakaiba. "*Tiis*", as you know is a verb which means "*to endure*" and the progressive form "*tinitiis*" means "*enduring*," or more poetically, "*suffering*."
On the other hand, "*tikis*" is an adverb meaning "*done on purpose*" or "*done with intention".*
Here is the tricky part: the progressive form of tikis, "*tinitikis*", one would think means "being done on purpose or being done intentionally." This would be partly true, but the way it is commonly used, including in your sentence "*Bakit tinitikis pa rin ang isa't isa," *implies a chastisement or disciplining of someone that hurts the doer almost as much as the recipient of the discipline. It is not the same as "parusa" (punishment) in the sense that the "pain" of parusa is mainly experienced by the punished person.
"*Tinitikis*" is a word I have frequently encountered in the context of parent-child relationships. For example, "*Tinitikis ko ang aking anak, para sa kanyang kabutihan," *means that a parent is cutting off the apron strings, closing the purse and letting a child make it out on his or her own. In short, a form of "tough love", that probably hurts the parent as much as it does the child.* Tinitikis* therefore is no longer the adverb *tikis* (done on purpose), but is rather now a verb in the progressive tense that still retains a notion of the adverb ---- that is an intentional affliction of some kind of hurt/punishment/discipline on another, but one that hurts the doer as much as it does the recipient.
Hindi ko alam ang kantang iyan pero sa tingin mo, naaangkop ba ang aking paliwanag hinggil sa pagkakaiba ng *tinitikis* at *tinitiis*? Sigurado ako sa gamit at kahulugan ng tinitikis, dahil madalas ko na itong narinig at nabasa. Hindi lang ako sigurado kung tumutugma ito sa kahulugan ng awit na iyan.

Gary


----------



## Wacky...

DotterKat said:


> Sigurado ako sa gamit at kahulugan ng tinitikis, dahil madalas ko na itong narinig at nabasa.


 
Can you please give examples of it's usage as an adverb? I want to know more about the meaning of this word since I have never heard of it until just now.

Thank you very much!


----------



## DotterKat

Here are a few sentences in which I use "tikis" as an adverb:

1)Ang imahen ng Birhen ng Lourdes ay *tikis na ginawa* sa anyo ng Birheng Maria na nagpakita sa mga batang pastol.
>>> The image of the Virgin of Lourdes was expressly made after that of the Virgin Mary who appeared to some young shepherds.

2)*Tikis mong sinaktan* ang aking puso.
>>> You hurt my feelings intentionally.

3)Iniwan mo sila at *tikis mong kinalimutan* ang iyong nakaraan.
>>> You left them and deliberately forgot your past.

4)Nanumbalik ang aking pag-ibig sa iyo, at *tikis kong sisikapin* na mapaligaya ka.
>>> My love for you is reawakened and I shall do my best to make you happy.

5)Buong puso at *tikis niyang ipaglalaban *ang kanyang karapatan.
>>> He will wholeheartedly and willfully fight for his rights.

6)Walang awa siyang humusga, at *tikis na winalang bahala *ang luha at pagmamatwid ng napagbintangan.
>>> He judged without mercy and deliberately ignored the pleas and tears of the accused.

7)Sa aking pagsasalin ng wikang Tagalog sa wikang Ingles, *tikis kong iniiwasan* ang pagsasalin na ayon sa salita. Sa halip, mas sang ayon ako sa pagsasalin na ayon sa diwa. Sa ganitong paraan, mas pulido ang tinig ng mga pangungusap.
>>> When translating Tagalog into English, I deliberately avoid verbatim translations. Instead, I prefer translating according to thought. In this way, the sentences sound more natural and polished.

_Note_: you may have noticed that some of the English translations I gave for my "tikis" adverbs are not verbatim conversions from Tagalog. As I implied in my last sentence (7), I think some Tagalog to English translations sound unnatural if done too literal, partly because Tagalog is such a poetic language to begin with.

Just a slight correction of your text: *Can you please give examples of it's usage as an adverb?* >>>> ......*its *usage.....(*it's* is a contraction of "it is" or "it has" and *its* is the possessive pronoun).

Gary


----------



## Wacky...

Oh! Thanks for the correction. By the way, isn't it called "possessive adjective" or is there no such thing?

Back to the topic: I just asked my friend if he knows the word and I was surprised to know that he does though his definition is slightly different. He said that the word is pronounced *tikís*.


----------



## niernier

Sakto lang ang kahulugan na binigay mo. Nagulat talaga ako sa 'tikis' na yan. Nosebleed yung mga examples.  Enewei, nagets ko na ngayon ang meaning. Parang reciprocated na suffering. Salamat na marami. At least, next time na maencounter ko yan, di ko na kailangan magtanong. Dito kasi wala ako matanungan. Mga karaniwang tagalog lang ang alam namin.

Please tell if the following are valid and correct:

1. Matitikis ba kita? OR should it be _matitiis_?
2. Tinitikis mo pa ba ako hanggang ngayon?
3. Di ko alam kung bakit nagtitikisan pa rin ang dalawang iyon gayong...


----------



## Wacky...

I can't believe it but I just heard the word from a movie:
"At nakipagtikisan pa s'ya sa Mommy n'ya."
The character was referring to the guy who refused to obey his mother. She wanted him to break up with his girlfriend (they already broke up at the girl's will), otherwise he will not receive any inheritance.
The best word, that I could think of, that could replace the word "nakipagtikisan" is "nakipagmatigasan."

However, the stress falls on the fourth syllable (nakipag*ti*kisan) or on the second syllable of the root word as opposed to how my friend pronounced _ti*kis*_.

P.S. Pasensya na po kung hindi nakasulat sa Filipino ang mga sagot ko. Ayaw ko mang matawag na "malansang isda," naisip kong maaaring basahin din ito ng mga taong hindi pa lubos na nauunawaan ang Filipino kaya minabuti ko nang isulat sa Inggles.
Maraming salamat din po, G. Gary, sa mga impormasyong naibigay n'yo.


----------



## DotterKat

niernier said:


> Please tell if the following are valid and correct:
> 
> 1. Matitikis ba kita? OR should it be _matitiis_?
> 2. Tinitikis mo pa ba ako hanggang ngayon?
> 3. Di ko alam kung bakit nagtitikisan pa rin ang dalawang iyon gayong...



(1)Both are grammatically correct, although the second form is more commonly heard.
Matitikis ba kita? >>>> Can I chastise/deny/discipline you?
Matitiis ba kita? (more common) >>>>> Can I resist you?

(2)Correct. 
Tinitikis mo pa ba ako hanggang ngayon? >>> Are you still chastising me?

(3)Correct.
Di ko alam kung bakit nagtitikisan pa rin ang dalawang iyon gayong...
>>>> I don't know why those two are still punishing/chastising each other when....

Also, "However, the stress falls on the fourth syllable (nakipag*ti*kisan) or on the second syllable of the root word as opposed to how my friend pronounced _ti*kis*_." (Wacky's post).

Yes, most Tagalog words have the stress or syllabic emphasis on the penultimate syllable, but "tikis" has an acute stress, that is the syllabic emphasis is on the last syllable. As your friend indicated, it is indeed ti*kis.*
However, as you know when verbs are conjugated or when prefixes, infixes or suffixes are added to nouns, the stress changes. Typically, an acute stress becomes a penultimate stress or a stress before the penultimate stress.
In short, you are also right when you say "nakipag*ti*kisan". The stress is moved because the verb has been conjugated.

Finally, "...By the way, isn't it called "possessive adjective" or is there no such thing?"

Yes, there is such a thing as a possessive adjective and you are also absolutely right in that the way you used it in your original sentence (...its usage...), I should have said that it is a possessive adjective and not a possessive pronoun although they are exactly the same word. The way you wrote the sentence, "its" is an adjective modifying the noun "usage."

Gary


----------



## mataripis

TINITIKIS is also inaasar while TINITIIS is not giving attention though someone need reply/help/answer.  These are sample sentences in Tagalog.  1.) Sabi ko sa iyo wag mo akong kausapin pag abala ako sa mga gawain, tinitikis mo ba talaga ako?   2.) Kahit nagsisigaw ang kapitbahay ko dahil sa bahang dulot ng bagyo, tiniis ko na lang na wag pansinin siya dahil hindi ako marunong lumangoy sa baha.


----------

